# Mini Donkeys - Who has them?



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, I've been bitten by the mini donkey bug and they've been plaguing my mind ever since. So since I've been thinking of them so much, I've started researching them, even went to the library (which proved fruitless) and have even contacted a breeder. Yes I'm crazy, I already know this.

I had originally started looking as a guardian for the goats. However, the more I read, the less likely I will have one for that. I actually believe for us that is, that there is no guardian that would work. So its up to me. Which has worked for us so far, so we'll continue this plan. 

Anyway, back to the subject. I'm still interested in donkeys. I like minis for their size. Fits our small farm much better. So my next thought was a separate pasture for the donkeys. Yes I meant it plural. I'm planning on 2. Shhhh.... don't tell hubby. Haha Seriously, I've already informed him of that.  Can't help myself!

I was just curious if there were any donkey owners on here, well I know there's a couple at least. What do you think about them? Have you had horses before, do you like them? I have never had horses though I use to volunteer at a stable growing up to be around horses. I fed and cleaned up after them. I have always wanted horses, but we do not have the right place for horses so donkeys would suit our situation better. Eventually we do want to have some horses, but it'll have to wait till we move in a few years or until we buy more land. I figure its a step in the right direction to get us familiar with equines and besides. Who hasn't fallen in love with a sweet little donkey when you've met one. I have been utterly smitten with the ones I've met.  

Ok, I've rambled long enough. Wasn't sure were else to post this. Can't wait to hear what everyone thinks of donkeys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mini Donkeys... are precious little animals.....good luck in your quest... to get them..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have any, but my vet has quite a few of them and they are SO cute!! I love donkey's!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Donkeys are adorable...especially the minis, I don't have any, but have been around a few. They are very gentle, docile animals (most of them) and patience is a big thing when it comes to working with them whether it be leading, trailer loading, bathing, etc. I would definately recommend talking with some experienced mini donk breeders. Looks like you've done some really good research already!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi from Hollowbead has a mini Jennie and LOVES it!! She is looking at adding another Jennie - with Blue eyes - and then is supposed to breed it to a Red and white Blue eyed so I can have my perfect mini Jack!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm afraid I'll be interested in breeding them at some point. At least I'd have to wait longer for the price. I mean it would make them even more special and precious.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't consider myself an expert on them by no means... but my family has been raising horses (regular sized) since I was 10 years old... then when I turned 15 they got into miniature horses... then about 2 years ago my Dad owned about 20 head of miniature Donkeys that he bred.

Out of all the equine that we raised (racking horses, walking horses, quarter horses, ponies, miniature horses, and miniature donkeys) by far my favorite has been the Mini Donkeys. Miniature horses have a WONDERFUL personality... VERY friendly and easy to tame. Much easier than any full size horse you would incounter (they just seem to have a very laid back personality)... but the Mini Donkeys are EVEN BETTER than the mini horses! All they take is a little attention. They are naturally very curious and all we have had LOVE to be brushed and pampered! Raggedy Ann hadn't been handled alot when I got her. I spent an hour with her the first day I got her and by the end of that hour she was letting me brush all over her, lift her hooves, rub her head AND her ears! I have broke her to lead myself and unlike full size donkeys she has NEVER offered to sull up and sit down on the rope (some of the other full size donkeys I have dealt with will literally sit down at the end of the rope and refuse to budge). At first she gave me a little risistance but never once locked up on me. She does EXCELLENT with my goats! She has completely filled the role of their protector and anytime she thinks they might be in danger she nudges them with her nose and moves them away from the fence. She has really been awesome!

I would recommend either getting a Jenny that has a baby by her side or purchasing two weaning age mini donkeys. The key is to always start handling them as soon as possible. The more you fool with them, the gentler they will be. As far as breeding them goes.... You need to wait until they are atleast two years old to breed, and only then if they are of the proper size. and then they have a 11 month gestation period... so you won't be seeing babies out of them until they are about 3 years old. So if you are wanting babies sooner than that... you best bet is to find a Jenny that has been handled alot and is due to foal (unless you are wanting to get a Jack as well).

Either way they are TONS of fun, and I am sure you will LOVE having them! Here is a really good site for finding breeders in your area www.gotdonkeys.com The breeders are listed by state and then they also have a classifieds section!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been doing lots of looking and thinking. I like the idea of a jenny or two or possibly a jenny and a gelding. I have seen where some either have bred jennies available or you can have it bred for an additional fee. That would be nice. This time next year having a foal I can spoil absolutely rotten!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah that would be great!!! We will need TONS of pics when you get them!!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, there would be TONS of pictures as you can guess.  

I'm not sure how long it'll be before we can add a couple. It might be a couple months or sooner. I can't really say. Depends on how fast we get things done and how soon we find what we want too.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I definitely know how that goes!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Does a mini-mule count? He is a very strong headed individual, but he does his job.

The only problem I have had is that the goats try to eat his food when he does and he has started kicking at them during feeding time, but he has never hurt or made contact with one yet.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He's cute! LOL I believe all livestock has the potential to be strong headed, or at least you need to meet my goats.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

We had mini-donkeys and mini-horses at one time with the goats. We never had trouble with the mini horses but had trouble with the donkeys at feeding time. They would try and kick the goats or anything else that got in the way of the feed bowl. I strongly suggest feeding them separate.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Do you see how fat he was? He was eating the goat feed as well as them eating his, so yes everyone is now feed seperatly and they are much happier. Ok well I am happier...


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that every individual animal is different and has different personalities. So far I haven't had any trouble out of Raggedy Ann eating with the goats (I do keep a close eye on her each time though just until she gets good and used to them). She stands right beside them and eats. So I would say every case if different and you will just have to see what works best for you. :wink:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

We have two female mini donkeys and four regular size BLM donkeys. We traded a lady 4 of our Nigerians for the two minis. Was her idea and we thought it would be fun to have some minis. They are wonderful! Would recommend the minis but would get two Jennets or a Jennet and a gelding. Jacks can be aggressive and if left a jack too long it never fully gets out of their system. Being caught in the wild our one male BLM donkey was a jack for awhile and I still don't fully trust him even though he is gelded now. Have seen him attempt to start fights with my thoroughbred gelding who is about 3 times his size.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your tips and suggestions. I appreciate it!

We are definitely planning separate areas, and even when I had thought about putting them with the goats, we'd planned a separate stalling area for the donkeys that way they wouldn't get too fat eating the goat feed and also so that there wouldn't be pushing and shoving or aggression. 

I wouldn't mind trading some goats for a couple donkeys, but that would have to be the right situation. Someone really wanting goats and having donkeys. LOL So I figure that wouldn't probably happen, but I'm open to it if it does.


----------

